
OpenMoko branches out with new $99 WikiReader device - Shamiq
http://www.engadget.com/2009/10/13/openmoko-branches-out-with-new-99-wikireader-device/
======
Shamiq
I was really really hoping the OpenMoko phone wouldn't have been such a flop
AND cost a ton. My guess is you need the resources (more that just money) a
company such as Google can provide to currently develop and popularize an Open
Source phone.

Any genius here capable of shaking up that market?

~~~
pavlov
How about the Nokia N900? It's a fully open Linux phone made by a company with
a lot of resources (and the need to push the platform, in light of Symbian's
failure to live up to expectations).

<http://maemo.nokia.com/n900>

~~~
Shamiq
Any ideas on cost?

~~~
webosb
about 600$ - phone is available for pre-order on amazon.

Nokia N900 Unlocked Cell Phone/Mobile Computer with 3.5-Inch Touch Screen,
QWERTY, 5 MP Camera, Maemo Browser, 32 GB--U.S. Version with Full Warranty by
Nokia

~~~
munctional
Supposedly, it ships on the 19th. I pre-ordered. :)

------
far33d
Free app on a device I already carry around all day vs. $99 single use-case
app... no brainer.

~~~
windsurfer
Exactly! This would be great for those people that find computers too
complicated.

------
codedivine
Anybody interested in this device? I don't see who would want to buy it?

~~~
stcredzero
If one could lower the cost to $20 or lower, and include WiFi with an open
mesh mode, then I could see a market for this. (But it would be grade school
children!)

